# Help finding cinch/girth



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

your looking for an endurance girth, not english as you have found with the bigger billet straps, need to hit up the endurance tack stores,
Girths & Cinches

middle of page exactly what you described.

another page, ones made for your saddle, these are in 20 inches.
https://www.thedistancedepot.com/Montana_Cincha_Center_Fire_Rigged_Mohair_Girths_p/fth-mccfrg.htm


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

The Stillwater does not come in sizes smaller than 28 and the second one is not roper style. 

I've looked at what seems like every online endurance store. They are close, but I want everything.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

montanna will make you custom exactly like you want. or ask them to make you one like the middle one but in a 20.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Endurance Tack - Montana Cincha Endurance Girths - Natural Mohair

I buy my mohair cinches from Action Rider since they have lots of styles and sizes. This seems to be what you're looking for? Except I couldn't find what size the buckles are.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I just emailed my friend Shelby in NC, she is an endurance ride vendor and also the Specialized Saddle rep for the southeast. I should hear back from her soon.


----------



## nicolerm (Dec 19, 2011)

There is someone on ebay that makes custom mohair cinches in any size/shape/color/flavor you want.

edit: found a link! Custom Handmade 100% Mohair Cinches and Girths


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Why the roper style. That cinch is designed to spread the weight of an animal pulling on the horn. To use is for other purposes puts too much pressure on the horse's chest. It isn't doing the horse any favors.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Joe!! I'll look into Montana cinches further. 

That's great! I hope she'll have some ideas and recommendations for me!

Gottatrot, I have seen the same cinch on another site and it is listed as having 1 inch buckles. Sooooo close though!! Thanks for looking! 

Nicolerm, I'll look into that. I have been emailing several custom cinch makers, so am just waiting to hear if they can do it/what it would cost. 




Saddlebag said:


> Why the roper style. That cinch is designed to spread the weight of an animal pulling on the horn. To use is for other purposes puts too much pressure on the horse's chest. It isn't doing the horse any favors.


Wow. I've never heard that before. I guess I don't get how it causes any more pressure than a regular cinch. Could you explain a little further?

As to the why, I like the fact that it is wider, but doesn't interfere with the horse's elbows. I know when I am carrying stuff, a thicker handle is much more comfortable than a thin one. I figured the same probably holds true for my horse. 

I've used both straight cinches and roper cinches on my horses and they seem to like the roper style better. However, I am interested in hearing how it could be bad. 

Thanks!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

these go down to 24" Mohair Endurance Girth - Moss Rock Endurance - Your Source for Custom Biothane Competitive Tack

these go down to 18" Endurance Tack - Montana Cincha Endurance Girths - Natural Mohair 
I have this one and love the quality! the only reason I can't use it is because the neoprene irritates my mare.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I also find there are less rubbing issues with the roper style cinch. It clears the elbows well.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

grayshell38 said:


> Nicolerm, I'll look into that. I have been emailing several custom cinch makers, so am just waiting to hear if they can do it/what it would cost.


Speaking of which, I'm adding cinches to my custom tack line, but since I don't have one made at the moment, I wouldn't want to offer something I can't guarantee is going to be absolutely wonderful 

However, I'm in contact with other custom cinch makers if you want some help getting connected! I believe the cinch you want would be under $100 from one or two of them based upon the pricing of some of their other cinches


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

grayshell38 said:


> Thanks Joe!! I'll look into Montana cinches further.
> 
> That's great! I hope she'll have some ideas and recommendations for me!
> 
> ...


She said Montanna cinches like this one at distance depot, 
You have to call and verify buckle size as they make em for 1 and 1.5" billets. If the distance depot doest stock it in 1.5 montana will make you one. https://www.thedistancedepot.com/Montana_Cincha_Endurance_Mohair_Girth_p/fth-mcend.htm

she has western rigging on her specialized but does use the wider roper style mohair and shes been doing endurance a long time.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

jillybean19 said:


> Speaking of which, I'm adding cinches to my custom tack line, but since I don't have one made at the moment, I wouldn't want to offer something I can't guarantee is going to be absolutely wonderful
> 
> However, I'm in contact with other custom cinch makers if you want some help getting connected! I believe the cinch you want would be under $100 from one or two of them based upon the pricing of some of their other cinches


That's neat! I love cinches, so when you've got some made, let me know! You already know what I'm looking for. :wink:

I would very much appreciate any references that you could shoot my way! 

By the way, thanks for the link to the "Bootie Pads". I just emailed them to find out about colors. I like wool, so I think they'll be the best option for me.



Thanks for that, Joe4d! I'm going to call tomorrow. I hope that they have some 1.5 buckled ones in!

As a side note, since I've got you all looking here anyway. I am looking into wool seat covers. The problem is, I have no idea which ones are good quality and work well. Any brand recommendations? Or are just about any of the ones that the popular endurance stores carry, good options??


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you run your hand around a horse's chest, behind the front legs you will feel a flat area and a bump under there. The cinch should sit forward of the bump, not on top of it. The horse has a natural path for a cinch/girth to sit which is about 5" wide. If the cinch is too wide it may start crawling forward which could result in skin being pinched and possibly create sores.


----------

